# Windows 2000: Netzwerkkarte UND Wlan Stick



## Kihaku (3. September 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich suche seit gestern nach einer Möglichkeit, mein kleines Problemchen zu lösen.
Folgende Sache:

Ich habe 2 PC's und einen WLAN Router.
Nun möchte ich wie folgt vorgehen:


PC1 (IP: 192.168.2.200, Netzwerkkarte -> HUB)
PC2 (IP: 192.168.2.167, Netzwerkkarte -> HUB
        IP: 192.168.2.168, WLAN Stick -> Wlan Router)

Das Problem is das der PC2 mit der Netzwerkkarte UND dem Wlan Stick nicht gleichzeitig beide komponenten am laufen haben kann.
wenn ich eine Verbindung für den Stick und für die Karte erstelle, geht entweder nur die karte oder der stick.

Deshalb würde ich jetzt gerne wissen wie ich WLAn Stick UND Netzwerkkarte gleichzeitig laufen lassen kann?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## mr-otin (4. September 2005)

Hallo Kihaku,

was möchtest du damit bezwecken? Weil ich glaube das nur eines von beiden geht, entweder W-Lan oder Hub.


best regards
Otin


----------



## Kihaku (4. September 2005)

damit ich mit PC1 über den PC2 ins Internet komme, ohne nen zusätzlichen WLAn stick zu besorgen


----------



## mr-otin (6. September 2005)

Brauchst du doch nicht. Stecke den PC1 an deinen Router per Kabel und PC2 bekommt nur den Wlan Stick. Wozu soll den der PC2, zusätzlich an den Router per Kabel angeschlossen werden?

best regards
Otin


----------



## Kihaku (7. September 2005)

Ich kann PC1 nicht mit nem kabel an den router hängen, da sonst das kabel quer durch die wohnung liegt.
und PC2 soll über PC1 ins internet kommen, ohne nen WLAN stick dazu zu kaufen

Aber ich hab auch mal im http://www.3dcenter.de forum nach gefragt. Dadurch hab ich es wenigstens jetzt mit den beiden Netzen, das sie gleichzeitig aktiviert sind, hinbekommen. muss nur noch vernünftige routen finden um PC2 über PC1 zum Router zu bringen :>


----------

